

How #badBIOS may have persisted (and spread undetected) - mschuster91
http://spritesmods.com/?art=hddhack&foo

======
mschuster91
Well, so much for "how did this went undetected" and "where is the storage".
Everyone just has looked on the motherboard components IIRC, but there's a lot
more of equipment in a computer than just a mobo and a CPU.

Caused quite a stir (460-something points) three months ago, but now with the
badBIOS stuff popping up everywhere, I've seen no one who mentions this
here...

